# Captoes with Jeans?



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

Do to a convoluted set of circumstances, I found myself wearing a pair of black cap toes shoes with a pair of jeans. Does this combination work are are the shoes too formal for the casual jeans?


----------



## tnj (Feb 19, 2009)

For me, black cap toes are a bit too formal for jeans, but lighter browns (chestnut, etc.) are o.k. - I wouldn't make them my 'go to' shoes with jeans, but I wouldn't feel out of place in them.


----------



## T1Million (Feb 13, 2009)

Wrong.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I have tried and tried and tried -- oh Lord, how I've tried -- to feel secure in the knowledge that my captoes, even the tan colored ones, look acceptable with jeans. I have never been successful. It is as ludicrous to my eyes as penny loafers with a suit. I see the look all the time here in the Northeast, usually on young men in their 20s and 30s who have begun to assemble a business wardrobe and don't yet understand that certain combos thereof make you look foolish, not stylish. 

There are so many styles of shoes that look good with jeans. The captoe dress shoe is not one of them. Hell, I have a pair of black calf oxfords from AE that, according to the "rules", should go well with jeans due to the color and the style. They don't. They're dress shoes. You don't wear dress shoes with jeans. You're not the guy who can pull it off. Trust me. None of us are.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

CJB said:


> Do to a convoluted set of circumstances, I found myself wearing a pair of black cap toes shoes with a pair of jeans. Does this combination work are are the shoes too formal for the casual jeans?


Yes, much too formal.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Generally speaking I'd say no, unless they were more casual cap toes, but almost anything can work with jeans if you can work the style.

Interestingly enough, I was trying on my black Borrelli black cap toes which are very sleek and pretty dressy...with a pair of jeans. They actually looked pretty cool to be honest, although I'd note that the jeans were not very wide in the leg. 

That being said I doubt you'll ever see me wearing them together, but if I saw someone sporting the look I wouldn't think they were crazy.

-spence


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

*It all depends...*

It's all down to the captoes and jeans! If the captoes are sturdy looking with thick leather soles and a blunt rounded toe and the jeans are a light to medium wash with some room in the leg... well... I'd say a swing and a miss.

However, if the jeans are dark and slim without too much of a break (so that most of the laces are showing on the shoes) and the shoes themselves have sleek leather or rubber soles and are a bit pointier, well then Home Run!

As with anything it's about shape, color, and proportion more than an arbitrary list of acceptable combinations. If someone has an immovable prejudice against combos like dress shoes and jeans or other youthful or eccentric combinations, that's their cross to bear not yours.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

Only in an emergency.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Black- not generally. But captoes besides black? Certainly can work.

I like my altered AE's with jeans.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Being ...*

a European , I of course, would disagree with my US friends.

Yes, you can wear captoes with jeans. Jeans would have to be either a classic or a slimmer fit but this can be done. Jeans also have to be of proper "short" length. No gangsta style

If the shoes are brown, brown suede, captoe oxfords, brouged, captoe monks, nose more pointy, thin sole - all the better.

Italians wear black captoes oxfords with jeans all the time.

But of course, oxfords are generally better than captoes.

Andrey


----------



## Akula (Jan 17, 2009)

I wear brown ones with jeans most of the time (punch caps or brogues).


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Khnelben said:


> Italians wear black captoes oxfords with jeans all the time.


I wore my black C&J Handgrade Cap Toes (polished to a nice shine) with my APC New Standards today. I thought it was smashing, and generally if I like something I couldn't care less what others thought, particularly those who feel they "must" abide by the rule book, which unfortunately is more often than not stuffy, unimagineative, and boring. Also note the black blazer/sport jacket and navy shirt, navy and black, according to the rules shouldn't be seen together, and to many on this forum black shouldn't be worn unless its formal...but they probably don't live in NY.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Affirmative.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I wouldn't do it, it sounds like you wouldn't normally either so all I can add is that at least they weren't brogued (I hope). There are so many lace up shoe options that can work with jeans there isn't a reason to do this. AE has a bunch of shoes that are more casual and still lace up that would work well. I think in general loafers or any kind of slip ons in general look a a bit more appropriate.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't wear any dressy leather footwear, except for boots, with jeans but that's just me and it's not because of any particular dislike for it; and I have always preferred lace up shoes be they casual or dress. 

As long as someone is dressed appropriate for the setting I try not to make value judgements about their choice of attire. I like to see a little variety and free thinking out there, even if it involves something that I don't choose to wear myself. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

deanayer said:


> at least they weren't brogued (I hope).


No, they weren't brogued. This does bring to mind another question I have, though. I am new to the forum, so if adding a new question mid-stream is a questionable move please tell me.

Anyway, I have seen a lot of people on this forum mention that wingtips are more casual than I ever thought. I have even seen some say they wouldn't wear them with a suit. But here deanayer seems to be saying that broguing isn't the way to go with jeans either. So, are wingtips relegated to the realm of formailty inhabited by jackets and slacks?

Regardless of any answers I imagine I will keep wearing them with my suits, though, because I think they look slick.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

Black double monks with jeans might be passable.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CJB said:


> ....Regardless of any answers I imagine I will keep wearing them with my suits, though, because I think they look slick.


...and therein resides the key to the interpretation of any advice offered in response to...is it OK to wear _____ with_____? As has been said, "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder!" While I can't claim to have done so often, I have worn a pair of ALden model #920s (dark brown calf, cap-toe balmorals) with Levi 501 Originals, on one or two occasions. While it may not be the preferred option, if something works for you...then wear it and enjoy it. Life is too shot to do otherwise.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

For me, no....jeans are good with boots, with penny loafers, with casual rubber soled lace ups (cap toes can be ok here), with running or climbing shoes or boots....they are jeans, means casual, bals are not casual shoes, most of my shoes that I wear with dressier pants will never ever been seen with jeans or jean-like (cut) pants. I can see some nicer shoes with nice cords and of course any wool or dressier cotten slack. Call me set in my ways, jeans just look silly with dress shoes, and no offense, but a wonderful C&J with turned up jeans just does not make it for my eye...but then again, for me at least, some of this may be age related, for the younger gentlemen maybe this is very very acceptable.


----------



## Felix Krull (Dec 20, 2008)

Wearing jeans with a pair of captoes is almost as bad as wearing jeans with a sportcoat. Why do men do that? Is that what cowboys wear when they call on their cowgirl as soon as they get done herding the cattle?


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

CJB said:


> Do to a convoluted set of circumstances, I found myself wearing a pair of black cap toes shoes with a pair of jeans. Does this combination work are are the shoes too formal for the casual jeans?





Khnelben said:


> a European , I of course, would disagree with my US friends.


You don't have to be European to like the style. 
I've worn captoes with jeans since the early 90s. 
I still wear cap toes of all types, black, brown , burgundy , merlot, tan, chili, balmorals, bluchers, brogued and non- brogued all with blue or black jeans.
I never thought it didn't go together. 
I know what I like and don't let popular opinions or "rules" govern my taste.
I'm not a sneakers wearer accept for the gym or going for walks.

When I wear jeans 99.9% of the time I pair them with dress shoes of some type even wingtips, split toes, bals, bluchers, loafers, suede, shell cordovan...

But as I've said, if you ask a forum with thousands of members their opinion you will get thousands of opinions.
Whatever you decide to do someone is going to like it or hate it. You can't please everyone.
Do what you like and don't look back.

Unless someone is about to mug you for your shoes.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it takes real guts, and I'm not just blowing smoke, to take a picture of yourself in some get-up or another and open yourself up to criticism on a forum discussing fashion do's and do-not-do's. So whatever my views on this subject, I admire the young man for sharing his photo and his opinions. 

I don't think dress bals look good with jeans, no matter what color or price point either part of that combo may be. In fact, there's nothing about the outfit in the photo I would consider wearing myself -- the black blazer on its own is a no-go for me, but especially paired with a blue shirt and/or jeans, and especially jeans so long they must be rolled up to form oversized cuffs, it's just about the polar opposite of what I feel looks good on a man of any age. 

But what strikes me about the photo is the young man's face. He looks happy, and confident. Pleased with himself, and with his attire. And frankly, that's what pulls it all together and makes it work for him. I don't care for the outfit, but he makes it look good. I noticed the same thing about a lot of Fred Astaire's outfits in the various Flusser books -- he pulled stuff together that if taken on their own would seem ludicrous, but since it's his head poking out of the top and he's smiling that smile because he knows and he knows you know he's a better dancer than any man alive, he looks brilliant. 

So to sum up: no dress bals with jeans, including but not limited to captoes. Except if by wearing such a combo, you feel good and look good, in which case, go ahead and make the 2 people within 100 miles who focus on such things cringe while everyone else responds to your projected confidence and comfort in your own skin.


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

Where are the moderators when you need one? Of course you cannot wear black cap-toed oxfords with jeans! And why would you wish to do so? 

In the UK I see only young professionals who have clearly invested only in a formal wardrobe wearing them at weekends; often paired with a dress shirt (i.e. double-cuffs and a spread or semi-spread collar).

For Goodness' sake!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Felix Krull said:


> Wearing jeans with a pair of captoes is almost as bad as wearing jeans with a sportcoat. Why do men do that? Is that what cowboys wear when they call on their cowgirl as soon as they get done herding the cattle?


+1

I would have stopped there but I could not post with a few more words.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

my daughter, who is 20 now told me something a year or two ago. Now she lives in her jeans, unless it is summer when she may wear some linens that I have introduced her to... She told me that 1: I dress age appropriate (this was a dig at her mother who can sometimes dress a bit younger than looks good on her, and 2: that because of me she has a very critical eye to what the young men (boys if you wish) wear that she is interested in. She likes their outfits to make sense, whatever that means to a 20 year old.

I remember years ago getting a pair of Bass Tacks (remember those, they were a captoe casual shoe)...I could never wear them with jeans, never felt right....I did wear a dressier shoe from time to time when I had on bell bottom jeans (it was the '60's) especially when playing with my band, it was part of the look back then, or when I was working (jeans were what the boss wore, but you had to wear nice shoes, it was a shoe store). I had some nice grown zip up boots that I wore as well as some really nice tan (ish) shoes, slip ons with a norrow roundish toe, that I loved...but they would never be work with a pair of non-bells or non-flare bottom type jeans. Styles have changed but we are (I am) what we are.....

I also agree that it takes a sense of confidence to post a picture of oneself on this site, I do it quite often and am open for criticism.... I do not follow rules that are written, I follow what I like...

And I found it amusing so I will say this: I love black pants, sweaters, etc, and maybe this is why, I was born and raised in NYC until I moved to New England.


----------



## Joe_Lock (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a lovely pair of Brown Grenson boots with a cap toe. I imagine they'd be fine with jeans. I don't own any jeans, though, so I can't say for sure.

rgrossicone: you look a bit like what Garth Brooks' younger (slightly) cooler brother might look like... I do, however, admire your willingness to disregard the rules.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> I
> I don't think dress bals look good with jeans, no matter what color or price point either part of that combo may be.


Agreed.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are photos taken over the last year.
This is for those wondering what shoe types look with jeans my style.
Just to be clear I'm not posting these to convert anyone to my way of dressing or thinking nor to defend my position or even seeking anyones approval.

So critiquing my style really isn't necessary because many here have already heard the same arguments against jeans and dress shoes many times on this forum and in this thread.
Again, this is my style. If you like it great, if not great.
Trad looks fantastic. But my style and taste extend beyond that.









Church's Diplomat









Allen Edmonds Sanford









Allen Edmonds Byron









Allen Edmonds Margate









Allen Edmonds Park Ave









Allen Edmonds Fairway









Allen Edmonds McClain









Allen Edmonds Sanford 
Polished Burgundy









Allen Edmonds Broadstreet
Pretty upsetting. I know. How could someone do that?









Florsheim Long Wings
Imperial Quality
Dear Lord! This isn't right.









Allen Edmonds McAllister









Allen Edmonds Belmont
Sharkskin shoes and jeans. Fantastic and hideous. 
Ya gotta love it...or not.

That's a handful of the shoes I've worn with jeans.
I know I know . Some of you are covering your eyes with disgust.
But it's a style that works for me.


----------



## EJS (Sep 16, 2008)

Crownship, in my opinion, very nice looks there combining jeans with dressier shoes. Although, from reading the thread there are many who would disagree with me, I actually like the "contrasting look" of dressier shoes with jeans, and do it quite often, myself.

As for the original post, to paraphrase The Contentintal Fop, if you're happy and confident with the look, by all means go for it.


----------



## the420skipper (Mar 14, 2009)

What's weird is that the last one works best, in my opinion. Strange, considering I like almost all of the other shoes better than the ones in that photo, except that the last one is the least "cap toe" of them all (you could argue).

I am somewhat conservative when it comes to clothing, but I'm really not a stickler about the rules, so I don't think that's it (e.g. I have no problem with loafers + a suit, aesthetically at least). So basically, either I just have some subconscious mental block against captoes with jeans, or the look doesn't appeal to me for genuinely aesthetic reasons. Frustrating.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

There are plenty of nice looking casual shoes out there. I never understand why some people insist on wearing their dress shoes with jeans. Oh well. If you want to do it, then go for it.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

I personally can not understand why anyone would want to wear black shoes of any description with jeans.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Khnelben said:


> a European , I of course, would disagree with my US friends.
> 
> Yes, you can wear captoes with jeans. Jeans would have to be either a classic or a slimmer fit but this can be done. Jeans also have to be of proper "short" length. No gangsta style


I agree. I like the look.

Jeans, black captoes, crisp white shirt (either point or bd collar), navy blazer.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> There are plenty of nice looking casual shoes out there. I never understand why some people insist on wearing their dress shoes with jeans. Oh well. If you want to do it, then go for it.


Bordom, lack of imagination, no taste, rebellious, revenge against parents. Who knows? 
Heck. Just ask someone the next time you see them doing it.
They may not know better and need sartorial advice from someone that's concerned.
Myself I don't insist. I like it I do it.
Some like it, some hate it and most don't care. Nothing too difficult to figure out.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

derum said:


> I personally can not understand why anyone would want to wear black shoes of any description with jeans.


I agree. I've tried, but it just doesn't work for me. I'll stick with casual brown shoes from now on.


----------



## Mr. Mick (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't care for the style myself


----------



## mm101 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd probably think twice about standard captoes with jeans, but that's because I only wear jeans with boots. I have a few pairs of captoe boots (including shiny black) where my I added a motorcycle heel. For casual outings, I typically wear boot-cut jeans and non-tucked dress shirts. I actually like the look of the custom captoe boots better than my regular motorcycle boots...


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a no.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Five years have passed since this thread was abandoned and then resurrected. I'm guessing several iterations of what's in style with jeans have come and gone.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Very common in Europe, no one would even notice.


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

Walnut Strands - yes
Anything darker or less brogued - no


----------

